# I want to learn how to grow marijuana



## R1ch (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello, everyone. Last year, my friend had cancer, and he wanted me to help him, so I'm here to learn how to grow marijuana, and I have a few questions.

1. What variety should I grow as a novice?

2. If I wanted to grow 10 plants, how much area would I need, what kind of light and nutrients would I need?

3. What's the right temperature? I'm in Moscow. I don't know if it's too hot in my house.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2018)

I would suggest you go to each thread and read the stickies. We have a lot of research here. Do you want to grow in dirt, water? House temperatures are fine for growing pot but you will need air flow, etc. Start reading and tell us what you are thinking, we have lots of good growers here that will help.


----------



## R1ch (Nov 20, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I would suggest you go to each thread and read the stickies. We have a lot of research here. Do you want to grow in dirt, water? House temperatures are fine for growing pot but you will need air flow, etc. Start reading and tell us what you are thinking, we have lots of good growers here that will help.


Okay, I'll study hard. Thank you so much for your advice！


----------



## R1ch (Nov 20, 2018)

I'd like some advice on what kind of marijuana I should start growing? Which strains of marijuana are suitable for beginners?


----------



## samarta (Nov 22, 2018)

Most feminized seeds I have grown did very well and I am certainly no expert. They cost a little more but for your efforts, I hedge the best that I can. Now Indica, or Sativa?? That's up to you. One may be better for cancer pain than the other. I do not know. The indica is IMO a little easier for indoor because they are stacked a little better with less stretch. I don't care for indica because of it being the more couch high and I have a lot to do, so it's sativa for me. The best for me is 75/25 hybrids with 75 being the sataiva. For a novice, I don't think you can go wrong with veg+bloom nutes from hydroponic research. Most of the 3 part nutes that seem to be favorites here, I have found to be very difficult. As Rosebud said, you can get specific on what you want by the applicable thread. You can also use the search bar.  These tools are especially helpful when you get into the grow and have a problem or just want to make sure your on track. Good luck, Happy Thanksgiving, and tell your friend that I and others here will say a prayer for them.


----------



## zem (Nov 22, 2018)

Good question to ask. I think that you will do better with faster finishing plants as a novice. There is less of a window for things to go wrong. IME the longer that you keep a plant growing, the more risk of something going wrong. I can recommend what I tried and worked and that is Critical#2 from dinafem. Very fast finisher with good buds. I can pull it out at 45-48 days 12/12 and it seems to repel pests and problems relatively easy to grow.


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome to MP --R1ch !--  I've been working on a way to explain weed and growing it in a simpler way !-- U going to be overwhelmed by information -- Let me give this a try ?
Others feel free to correct me !
There are 4 kinds of cannabis -- Roderialis-- Indica -- Sativa and hemp !-- Hemp is for industrial purposes so I got nothing to say about it !-- Roderialis is a shortish plant and will bloom with no change is day light length which is it's only redeeming factor in my book !-- Roderialis can be bred to an indica or sativa to produce what we call an "Auto Flowering" plant -- They can be grown under 24/7 or 18/6 light and will grow to a certain size and automatically go to bloom !-- The sativas come from places closer to the equator with longer growing seasons and take longer to finish !-- The Indicas come from cooler places with shorter grow seasons and finish faster- Both Indicas and Sativas can be grown inside !---They are "photos" which means there has to be a change in how long thier day is for them to go into the bloom cycle where they make bud !- When U hear someone say a plant "finishes" in so many days that indicates about how long it takes for the plant to be ready to be harvested after the lights are turned to 12 hours of day and 12 hours of night -U can grow them as big as U want before flip the lights to bloom at 12/12 - - There are 3 sexes in cannabis male - female and hermaphrodite-- The males and hermaphrodite we kill --they are of no use unless U plan to keep a breeding male -Feminized seed are seed that have been treated with a silver solution while growing so that they will all be girls -There are some decisions to be made !-- How much room do U have to work with -- What kind of lighting U will use ? -- What Varieties are available to U ? -- Do your research and have a plan before U do anything !-- Then gather what U need before starting seed !-- U came to the right place !-- This is where that grow knowledge lives !
That's all my old stoner head can handle at one sitting !


----------



## zigggy (Nov 22, 2018)

very admirable of you trying to help your friend,,,,all the info you need is right here,,,feel free to ask any ??? you have ,,,someone here will have the answer and will help you ,,,,,the only advice i can give you is to tell as few people as possible ,,,i just got of jail after serving 6 months for growing weed,,,,im sure the laws in Russia are tough ,,,good luck on your grow ,,,stay safe and be well ,,,oh yea welcome


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 23, 2018)

If you want to grow 10 big plants, you will need one 4x8 grow tent. 
If you want to grow 10 small plants, the area could be smaller. Last time, i grow a middle plant in 2x2 grow tent with a LED grow light.
I am also a newbie. A lot of people suggested me to grow autoflower strain because it is more easier.


----------



## samarta (Nov 24, 2018)

Ziggy is so right, but I would tell No One! I do not even let my friends know I have smoke "all the time" because it becomes obvious that you grow.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 24, 2018)

R1ch said:


> Okay, I'll study hard. Thank you so much for your advice！


I'm in that position as well


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 18, 2019)

R1ch said:


> I'd like some advice on what kind of marijuana I should start growing? Which strains of marijuana are suitable for beginners?


white widow would be my personal opinion


----------



## Cannapoop (Apr 26, 2021)

Growing marijuana is a rewarding hobby and can offer a great business opportunity as well. Cannabis cultivation is a rewarding endeavor that basically can be done in any climate. There are certain step to follow before growing the marijuna seeds. Marijuana cultivation has five major components: light, water, nutrients, air, and temperature. Its really helpful for cultivated the seeds without facing any problem.


----------

